# Lot entrance



## ICE (Feb 25, 2015)

Can someone provide a picture or description of the signage that's required at the parking lot entrance. Where can they buy it?

California

Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## jdfruit (Feb 25, 2015)

ICE: Here is a vendor that has what you need:

http://www.myparkingsign.com/mps/california-parking-signs.aspx?engine=adwords&keyword=California+Parking+Sign&gclid=CK2Slpzh_cMCFY9gfgodYrYAaw

mt; I collect pictures of odd, interesting, and rude signs - please post an attachment so I can download for the collection


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2015)

google search

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=private+lot+signage+pictures&qpvt=private+lot+signage+pictures&qpvt=private+lot+signage+pictures&FORM=IGRE#a


----------



## ICE (Feb 25, 2015)

ADA..............


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2015)

We got nothing here....Must be a fruits and nuts thing....


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2015)

Careful with the "fruit" comments, we have a "good Fruit on this site. (smiling)


----------



## ICE (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought that there was a required ADA sign at the entrance to a shopping center parking lot.  By the lack of replies I take it that I was wrong about that.


----------



## ICE (Feb 26, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> We got nothing here....Must be a fruits and nuts thing....


Careful with the "nuts" comments...we're overrun with those.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 26, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I thought that there was a required ADA sign at the entrance to a shopping center parking lot.  By the lack of replies I take it that I was wrong about that.


CA required sign, not ADASAD


----------



## ICE (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, so California does have a requirement.  I guess I need to ask someone what that requirement is.


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is the code sections for the sign at parking lot entrance:

11B-502.8 Additional signage. An additional sign shall be posted either; 1) in a conspicuous place at each entrance to an off-street parking facility or 2) immediately adjacent to on-site accessible parking and visible from each parking space.

11B-502.8.1 Size. The additional sign shall not be less than 17 inches (432 mm) wide by 22 inches (559 mm) high.

11B-502.8.2 Lettering. The additional sign shall clearly state in letters with a minimum height of 1 inch (25 mm) the following:

"Unauthorized vehicles parked in designated accessible spaces not displaying distinguishing placards or special license plates issued for persons with disabilities will be towed away at the owner’s expense. Towed vehicles may be reclaimed at: _________________________ or by telephoning _______________________." Blank spaces shall be filled in with appropriate information as a permanent part of the sign.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 26, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Here is the code sections for the sign at parking lot entrance:11B-502.8 Additional signage. An additional sign shall be posted either; 1) in a conspicuous place at each entrance to an off-street parking facility or 2) immediately adjacent to on-site accessible parking and visible from each parking space.
> 
> 11B-502.8.1 Size. The additional sign shall not be less than 17 inches (432 mm) wide by 22 inches (559 mm) high.
> 
> ...


Jim, also required in the CBC 11A and per DMV reqs


----------



## steveray (Feb 26, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Careful with the "nuts" comments...we're overrun with those.


Shirley sounds like a problem...


----------



## mark handler (Feb 26, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Shirley sounds like a problem...


It is a problem... and don't call me Shirley.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A5t5_O8hdA


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 26, 2015)

Be "gentle" with "Ice" as a "driver" he may have been subject to misdirection in the past.

Glad to have him part of the group as he provides a non-professional insight to many of the comments (smiling)


----------



## ICE (Feb 26, 2015)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Be "gentle" with "Ice" as a "driver" he may have been subject to misdirection in the past.Glad to have him part of the group as he provides a non-professional insight to many of the comments (smiling)


Well that's about the nicest thing anyone has said about me.  Now if I can live up to that.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 26, 2015)

Why do ADA proponents think handicappers are such blithering idiots?

Brent.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 1, 2015)

maybe because "handicappers" pick horses and proponents don't (smiling).


----------

